#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Значение Пурбы

## Ниэллон

Господа, может быть, немного наивный вопрос...  :Confused: 

Недавно к нам приезжал Ду Ге Ринпоче (Настоятель монастыря "Шечен Байролинг" линии Ньигма в Катманду) и давал полный Вунг на Ваджракилайю. Но из-за возникших проблем с переводчиком многое осталось за кадром.
Так, например, в текстах ежедневных практик и при Посвящении очень много упоминались *Пурбы* - "ритуальные кинжалы", но совершенно не уточнялось, для чего (Кроме чистого символа, на Алтарь положить) они используются и как их применять?..

----------


## Aleksey L.

снимать шкуры со слонов (шибко умных образованных людей), которые не в курсе, с кем рядом они оказались, пришпиливать "врагов партии", распинать демониц, дырявить ваджракайи и тп. 

обычно используются чтобы "натянуть" или продырявить человека метеоритовым (черным железом), в ходе ритуала подчинения земли (жизни и обширных владений-влияний), либо чтобы сделать заготовку-болванку для последующих забав. 
местоположение "земли" внутри тела человека вполне понятно. цель - освободить землю жертв для собственного заселения. вот и втыкают пурбу-ваджр в разные немаловажные места "нагам" и прочим существам, которых надлежит подчинить при помощи разруш. активности. \m/

(мысль вслух: когда нет такого гуманного оружия, как пистолет, приходится маяться по-старинке). Вобщем - хорошая карьера для прирожденного киллера-чистильщика по натуре. 

ну, а если серьезно ) тут можно почитать :

----------

Denli (24.11.2009), Dorje Dugarov (24.11.2009), Александр С (24.11.2009), Артем Тараненко (24.11.2009), Влад К (29.12.2013), Доржик (24.11.2009), Ниэллон (24.11.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Ужж... =) шибко порадовали, словно с меня списывали.

Есть книженция такая, в Англии была издана в 1994, "Cult of Deity Vajrakilaya". Оч хорошая и подробная.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Тут недавно ЧННР сказал про оно так, что вообще-то изначально это такая палка, чтоб лошадь привязать.  :Smilie:  Ну или символ привязанности ума. Но ежли кому надо, то читайте наздоровье. Пособие по тибеццким ритуальным ножегам на 146 страницах, где тоже сказано, что она на самом деле колышек для установки палатки.  :Smilie: 

Опять же, но частично с налетом рериховщины http://www.letoitdumonde.net/actualites/phurba.pdf

----------

Denli (24.11.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (24.11.2009)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Есть книженция такая, в Англии была издана в 1994, "Cult of Deity Vajrakilaya". Оч хорошая и подробная.


"Cult of the Deity Vajrakila In the Northern Treasures Tradition of Tibet" 1993-го года. 21 фунт стоит.  :Smilie:

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> "Cult of the Deity Vajrakila In the Northern Treasures Tradition of Tibet" 1993-го года. 21 фунт стоит.


она самая, просто под рукой её сейчас нет

----------

Доржик (07.12.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> совершенно не уточнялось, для чего (Кроме чистого символа, на Алтарь положить) они используются и как их применять?..


Для начала-то наверное и правда лучше просто "на алтарь положить".
А то ведь и порезаться можно ненароком. С непривычки-то...

----------

Доржик (07.12.2009)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

аха и сразу же поднести себя в жертву, накормив своей кровью пурбу  :Big Grin:

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Когда Кхенпо Чога Ринпоче был у нас в Санкт-Петербурге, один молодой человек подошел к Ринпоче, чтобы пурбу освятить. Ринпоче ему сказал, что этот предмет нельзя показывать людям не связанным с Дхармой, даже чтобы пурба им случайно на глаза не попадалась.

----------

Denli (24.11.2009), Dondhup (24.11.2009), Dorje Dugarov (24.11.2009), Naldjorpa (09.12.2009), Александр С (25.11.2009), Тендзин Кюнзанг (04.12.2009)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> аха и сразу же поднести себя в жертву, накормив своей кровью пурбу


... в визуализации, естественно.

----------


## Ниэллон

> Ринпоче ему сказал, что этот предмет нельзя показывать людям не связанным с Дхармой, даже чтобы пурба им случайно на глаза не попадалась.


Хм... А попадают под это таком случае Пурбы-на-цепочках? (Продавались там же как оберег и украшение). 
Или показывать нельзя только ритуальные алтарные предметы?

----------


## YanaYa

[QUOTE=Dorje Dugarov;

Есть книженция такая, в Англии была издана в 1994, "Cult of Deity Vajrakilaya". Оч хорошая и подробная.[/QUOTE]

http://www.scribd.com/doc/23395405/T...eity-Vajrakila

----------

Артем Тараненко (02.04.2010)

----------


## Janna

Не знаю точно, но кажется пурбу еще используют ламы при совершении обрядов очищения от болезней тела и ума, устранения препятствий. Возможно в практике ее используют для тех же целей. Надеюсь в следующий раз с переводчиком больше повезет), и с нами не забудьте поделиться полученными знаниями))

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Пурбу в сердце втыкают. Шутка.

----------

